# Hoarding toys



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds as though he's collecting his resources. How is he with other dogs at the shelter other than his brother with the toys? How is he about eating?

On a side note.. you can always advertise him as "cleans up after himself"


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder if it's some kind of herding breed glitch?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Braccarius said:


> Sounds as though he's collecting his resources. How is he with other dogs at the shelter other than his brother with the toys? How is he about eating?
> 
> On a side note.. you can always advertise him as "cleans up after himself"


We have not had other dogs (other than his brother) near his resources so I can't say. We have had a couple of dogs (one puppy, one adult) in there to see how they are with other dogs. He was ok with the adult but he incessently humps and sits on the puppy (the puppy is slightly smaller and younger). We separated them.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Megora said:


> I wonder if it's some kind of herding breed glitch?


I wondered this too, especially since I red on the Aussie Sheph forum that a lot of those dogs do the same thing.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

jackie_hubert said:


> I wondered this too, especially since I red on the Aussie Sheph forum that a lot of those dogs do the same thing.


With our collie, his way of playing with his favorite toys is "collecting them" in his safe place (the couch or his crate). That's just 1 or 2 very special toys - particularly the one and only toy he brought with him from his old home. 

That why I think if this puppy is collecting all the toys and stashing them in his safe place, it could be a normal herding dog behavior. And some of it could be a slight glitch from being out and feral with his mom or whatever. He could have learned hoarding from her, I guess. 

I'm glad the little guy is in a safe place<:


----------

